# What kind of fish is this?



## watermelonseed (Nov 8, 2009)

Stayed in Cherry Grove over the weekend, & caught one of these. I have never seen one before. What is it?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ladyfish....................


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

yep
a nuisance if u were trying to catch food


----------



## watermelonseed (Nov 8, 2009)

Naaa I was just fishing for the fun of it in lil pond behind the condo. I was fishing with a lil ultra lite rod & reel with 6 lb test. Something kept breaking me off, but I finally got one of these in. I wonder if thats what was breaking me off? This lil fella sure put on a jumping show when I caught it LOL!!!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

They Do Like To Dance!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

watermelonseed said:


> Naaa I was just fishing for the fun of it in lil pond behind the condo. I was fishing with a lil ultra lite rod & reel with 6 lb test. Something kept breaking me off, but I finally got one of these in. I wonder if thats what was breaking me off? This lil fella sure put on a jumping show when I caught it LOL!!!


let the drag be on super light

but ladyfish do fight hard


----------



## Damian (Aug 28, 2010)

*Ladyfish.*

great bait for bigger things with teeth. 

Damian


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks like a jack crevelle to me.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

watermelonseed said:


> Naaa I was just fishing for the fun of it in lil pond behind the condo. I was fishing with a lil ultra lite rod & reel with 6 lb test. Something kept breaking me off, but I finally got one of these in. I wonder if thats what was breaking me off? This lil fella sure put on a jumping show when I caught it LOL!!!


freshwater or saltwater pond?


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

We always called them a poor man's tarpon. The bigger one's are fun to catch, & if you cut them into steaks, they make great bait.


----------

